# First storm , and what a storm it is….



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sick to my stomach over this one…….3-4 feet possible , over almost 4 hours.. Wind gusts up to 60mph with snow drifts 10 feet possible. This is enough to shut the Island down for quite a while. Awesome. I have to scramble to get hay just in case. Awesome :hammer: They are talking about people leaving work and shutting things down early…….i never heard of such a thing except for Sandy. So , I'm scared. 
We don't have a snow blower :hammer::whatgoat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I hope it isn't as bad as they predicted. 

We got a good 4 inches. Thankful it isn't more than that.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

stay safe! yikesI just saw the winter storm advisory, for everybody on the east coast please stay safe.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

stay home and be safe.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Snowing here. I've got a half hour till work ... I'm thinking I'll go but don't expect to be there the whole day if it keeps up.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They downgraded the snow drifts to only five feet :dance::leap:

Every channel has a different story , its nuts. The stores are nuts too.
Why in the world would you buy six loaves of bread ? What in the world are you going to do with all of it ? Seriously ? Then when it goes moldy , you toss it , what a waste ! I saw a woman with two big packages of toilet paper :ROFL::ROFL: You know , the package with twelve rolls ? :shrug: 
The part that scares me about this storm is the wind . Im afraid of the trees coming down on the house , the barn and my truck . Our car was taken out not too long ago by a tree branch , so the truck is all we got ! I have two ewes in my garage with lambs right now , its a mad house ! :roll:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Why do they have to use words like Historic and Unprecedented.
They say this will be worse the the storm Nemo. Ughhhh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know why they have to give them such a dynamic names like those, but it is better to be safe than sorry. 

Stay safe, prayers sent.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

They say such words and make up new spectacular words like polar vortex to... yep you guessed it, to sell sell SELL! Whos going to watch the news about a big but normal storm? Ever notice how 99% of these massive terrible storms are down graded right before they hit. And why does this work? The same reason my vet likes to predict the worst possible thing. If it happens they are right, but if it doesnt happen you are so happy that it didnt turn out as bad you over look/forgive/forget their "mistake".


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They always blow everything out of proportion. Just have extra water and feed on hand, flashlights etc. Hopefully, this is a big over-exaggeration. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I say be prepared and hope for the best. Everything sounds real scarey but if you prepare and its not bad you thank god if it is bad your ready for it.. Or as ready as anyone can be.. The wind scares me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Things were fine on the road. Will have to see how things are tomorrow - may have to stay in.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad your home  stay safe !


----------

